# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Ищу прайс лист с картинками для УТ 11.4

## _SAW_

Ищу прайс лист с картинками для УТ 11.4 , поделитесь пожалуйста, если не жалко.

----------


## Fltr

> Ищу прайс лист с картинками для УТ 11.4 , поделитесь пожалуйста, если не жалко.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KWxh/K8hFMsQx5

----------

Svetlana_K (17.04.2020)

----------


## _SAW_

{(68, 2)}: Таблица не найдена "Справочник.УпаковкиНоменк  латуры"
<<?>>Справочник.УпаковкиНоме  нклатуры КАК УпаковкиНоменклатуры

Что-то не работает((

----------


## _SAW_

{(68, 2)}: Таблица не найдена "Справочник.УпаковкиНоменк  латуры"
<<?>>Справочник.УпаковкиНоме  нклатуры КАК УпаковкиНоменклатуры

Что-то не работает((

----------


## Fltr

> {(68, 2)}: Таблица не найдена "Справочник.УпаковкиНоменк  латуры"
> <<?>>Справочник.УпаковкиНоме  нклатуры КАК УпаковкиНоменклатуры
> 
> Что-то не работает((


Этот прайс для УТ 11.1.4, а не для УТ 11.4. Извините

----------


## anna123456789

А вы нашли прайс с картинками для УТ 11.4? Поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## spy832

для УТ 10 и УНФ
https://applix.ru/catalog/product/pr...-1s/#documents

Универсальный для всех конфигураций
https://applix.ru/catalog/product/1c-price-to-excel/

----------


## botano

Присоединяюсь! Если у кого имеется - поделитесь - очень надо.

----------


## ikalichkin

> для УТ 10 и УНФ
> https://applix.ru/catalog/product/pr...-1s/#documents
> 
> Универсальный для всех конфигураций
> https://applix.ru/catalog/product/1c-price-to-excel/


А почему Вы не указали на *ПЛАТНОСТЬ* последнего актуального отчёта?

----------


## Molotok40

Доброго дня! Вы нашли прайс лист с картинками для УТ 11.4 или шаблон типа? Не поделитесь?

----------


## spy832

вот
https://applix.ru/catalog/product/1c-price-to-excel/

----------


## Fltr

> вот
> https://applix.ru/catalog/product/1c-price-to-excel/


Судя по скринам и описанию он не подходит для УТ11.4.

----------


## Fltr

> Доброго дня! Вы нашли прайс лист с картинками для УТ 11.4 или шаблон типа? Не поделитесь?


http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/566975/

----------


## spy832

> Судя по скринам и описанию он не подходит для УТ11.4.


уверяю вас, что подходит!
Прочтите описание
-----
РАБОТАЕТ ВО ВСЕХ ТИПОВЫХ КОНФИГУРАЦИЯХ 1С 8.3
СОВМЕСТИМОСТЬ С КОНФИГУРАЦИЯМИ 1С
1С: Управление торговлей 10
1С: Управление торговлей 11
1С: Управление небольшой фирмой
1С: Комплексная автоматизация (все редакции)
1С: УПП (все редакции)
1С: ERP
1С: Розница 2
Конфигурации 1С для других стран
-----------
https://applix.ru/catalog/product/1c...l/#description

----------


## mit333

Присоединяюсь, поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## ikalichkin

*Прайс из 1С в Excel. Выгрузка фотографий, цен, расчет заказа.*
Всё, что удалось скачать: *APPLIX.RU.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

Fltr (19.04.2020), GTA33 (20.04.2020)

----------


## Muntik

есть более свежая версия ? для уф

----------


## antoha2509

Привет. что скажешь насчет каталога?  я его пока еще дорабатываю. Подумываю добавить туда цены. Обработка формирования каталога работает на УТ 11.4  https://yadi.sk/i/gXII-XjKA3Oepw

----------


## mr_someone

Вот:
*Скрытый текст*
Прайс заказ с картинками для УТ 11.4.13

Скачал отсюда

----------

ikalichkin (25.01.2021)

----------


## mr_someone

> Привет. что скажешь насчет каталога?  я его пока еще дорабатываю. Подумываю добавить туда цены. Обработка формирования каталога работает на УТ 11.4  https://yadi.sk/i/gXII-XjKA3Oepw


Ну что сказать? Красава! А что не выложил отчёт/обработку?

----------


## turbulentas

> Вот:
> *Скрытый текст*
> Прайс заказ с картинками для УТ 11.4.13
> 
> Скачал отсюда


Дружище - перезалей пожалуйста.
Предыдущая версия этой обработки 3.05 перестала работать после обновки УТ.

или скинь на почту alexeevskiy39@ya.ru

Надеюсь увидишь.

----------


## alerif143

> Дружище - перезалей пожалуйста.
> Предыдущая версия этой обработки 3.05 перестала работать после обновки УТ.
> 
> или скинь на почту alexeevskiy39@ya.ru
> 
> Надеюсь увидишь.


плюсую, перезайлете, кто успел скачать, пожалуйста

----------


## alerif143

> Дружище - перезалей пожалуйста.
> Предыдущая версия этой обработки 3.05 перестала работать после обновки УТ.
> 
> или скинь на почту alexeevskiy39@ya.ru
> 
> Надеюсь увидишь.


плюсую, перезайлете, кто успел скачать, пожалуйста

----------


## mit333

Плюсую ап

----------


## ikalichkin

> плюсую, перезайлете, кто успел скачать, пожалуйста


*PUBID_566975_ПрайсЗаказCКартинка  ми11_4_13 версия 3.07.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

alerif143 (21.02.2021), mit333 (21.02.2021), nikoros52 (21.02.2021), Sid.Yuri (01.08.2022), SuperMen (13.04.2021)

----------


## SuperMen

День добрый, помогите нужна обработка под Управление торговлей, редакция 11 (11.4.10.62) . последняя что тут залита не подходит может у кого есть старше версия?

----------


## SuperMen

Можно на почту скинуть icover161@mail.ru  за ранее спасибо.

----------


## Pic_nic

а можно повторить?

----------


## chashchin.mail

Добрый день а можно еще на chashchin.mail@gmail.com

----------


## Бекусь

А есть подходящая под УТ 11.4.8??? Буду признателен если поделитесь.

----------

